# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  kết cấu máy cnc router của dân xây dựng

## Hoang Phuong

còn vài linh kiện còn thiếu nên lắp chưa hoàn chỉnh em nó( mặt bàn, spindle ) nhưng đã hoạt động ok rồi, các bác cho y kiến để em tiếp tục cũng cố thêm ạ

----------

solero, Thach001, writewin

----------


## thucongmynghe79

máy này khi chạy thực tế chắc múa đẹp lắm,toàn sắt hộp mỏng tanh thế kia thì làm sao

----------


## solero

> máy này khi chạy thực tế chắc múa đẹp lắm,toàn sắt hộp mỏng tanh thế kia thì làm sao


Sắt hộp sao bằng gỗ được

----------

CBNN, nhatson, thucongmynghe79

----------


## racing boy

Máy này chạy gỗ vs cắt nhôm vô tư rồi, nhìn cũng chắc chắn đấy chứ

----------


## Hoang Phuong

hi e đã test thử nó cũng không nhảy múa lắm bác ạ, đến đây e mới chỉ dùng tạm thép hộp cho xà ngang trục x thôi , ít bữa e đặt gia công thép dày 4ly gập theo đúng kích thước rộng và cao chứ không phải 2 thanh ghép lại vậy đâu ạ, hi cảm ơn bác

----------


## racing boy

Cứ cho chạy đi đã, bao h làm con mới nâng cấp toàn bộ chứ đừng sửa chắp vá làm gì bác ah. Dc cái trục x thì con khung lại ko ổn rồi ... Cái đi theo nữa làm từ đầu còn nhanh và đỡ vất vả hơn nhiều

----------


## anhcos

Con này gia công nhôm sẽ không bóng được vì trục X sẽ rung động, lắc ngang nhiều, nhất là khi ăn bằng cạnh dao.

----------


## CBNN

> Sắt hộp sao bằng gỗ được


khôngb nhặt được mồm với cụ !

----------

solero

----------


## Gamo

> Sắt hộp sao bằng gỗ được


Bác Kem nhận được hàng chưa?

----------

solero

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Nếu bác ở sg thì ra tạ uyên mua hộp 100x100 hoặc 100x50 dày 4mm về hàn khung, 1 cây 100x100 dài 6mét 1 triệu lẻ 50 ngàn, khung bé bé thế này 1 cây là đủ rồi, hàng lên ko thua gì tôn chấn.
Chạy qua quận 6 em chỉ chỗ bào phẳng. Nếu làm gấp rút thì 2-3 ngày là xong cái khung máy bé bé thế này rồi. Làm như bác em thấy hơi tạm bợ nhưng thật sự thì cũng ok với cái máy đầu tay.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

cảm ơn bác đã tư vấn thêm, cái này là dự án đầu tay, chủ yếu làm khắc gỗ nên chi phí còn hạn chế và mọi thứ đều tìm kiếm mỗi nơi một ít cho nên mình cũng nhận ra từ lúc đầu rồi, mình chỉ cần gia cố thêm hai vai là ok rồi bạn, còn bộ khung bàn làm từ thép hộp 2ly nó cũng khá chắc , chỉ cái xà ngag trục X do tận dụng thép hộp hơi mỏng mới thấy thế thôi

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Máy này chạy gỗ vs cắt nhôm vô tư rồi, nhìn cũng chắc chắn đấy chứ


điều gì khiến cho anh ấy phán như thánh nhỉ, vãi ăn sắt với nhôm

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Sắt hộp sao bằng gỗ được


hehe em sẽ cho bác thấy máy gỗ ăn nhôm như ăn chuối, cứ đợi đấy

----------


## CKD

Đã lên khung rồi.. nhưng vẫn thích góp ý.
Theo mình thì trục X, vit me nên để giữa 2 thanh trượt. Như thế phân bố lực hợp lý hơn.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

2 cái ke nách X ko có hã bác chủ

----------


## solero

> điều gì khiến cho anh ấy phán như thánh nhỉ, vãi ăn sắt với nhôm


"Cắt nhôm" chứ không phải "sắt nhôm".




> hehe em sẽ cho bác thấy máy gỗ ăn nhôm như ăn chuối, cứ đợi đấy


Em đâu có bảo máy làm bằng gỗ không cắt được nhôm, Nhưng em vẫn đợi video ăn chuối!

----------


## racing boy

> điều gì khiến cho anh ấy phán như thánh nhỉ, vãi ăn sắt với nhôm


bác đọc kỹ chút đi e bảo cắt sắt bao h, máy này làm kỹ một tí cắt nhôm mịn nun ý , con máy đời đầu của e đây này mỏng manh gấp mấy mà cắt vô tư nun

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Racing boy bác biết chỗ nào bán puly với dây cua roa răng nhỏ như vậy không( loại dây dài ấy) , nhìn kết cấu đầu tay của bác như vậy quá chắc chắn mình cần học hỏi nhìu

----------


## racing boy

E còn 2 bộ dây đai bánh răng nhôm bản 1cm, buli nhỏ cốt 8 , bu li to cốt 12, đủ dây đai tỉ lệ 1:2 có phù hợp máy bác ko e để lại 250k 2 bộ , e gửi nun bơm nước cho

----------


## audiophilevn

> E còn 2 bộ dây đai bánh răng nhôm bản 1cm, buli nhỏ cốt 8 , bu li to cốt 12, đủ dây đai tỉ lệ 1:2 có phù hợp máy bác ko e để lại 250k 2 bộ , e gửi nun bơm nước cho


Bác ở đâu? mình lấy 2 bộ Pully của bác, nt vô dt giúp mình nhé: 0907.961.476 (Hưng)

----------


## cnclaivung

Em phát hiện diễn đàn nhiều bác làm máy có liên quan gỗ. Nhưng chưa thấy bác nào show kết quả ntn nhỉ...lý do tại sao...chắc do bệnh sĩ

----------


## racing boy

> Em phát hiện diễn đàn nhiều bác làm máy có liên quan gỗ. Nhưng chưa thấy bác nào show kết quả ntn nhỉ...lý do tại sao...chắc do bệnh sĩ


ko show kết quả vs bệnh sĩ có liên quan gì đến nhau hả bác, e cũng đã từng làm nhưng nhanh chóng nhận ra rằng gỗ ko thix hợp để làm khung máy nên ko show thui, show lên anh em khác học tập lại phí thời gian mà hiệu quả đạt dc thì ko bằng một phần mấy so vs khung sắt thui,nếu làm để nghiên cứu thì dc chứ để kiếm tiền thì ko nên dùng gỗ mà sau này nó vênh cong thì vứt cả máy. gỗ e dùng là gỗ công nghiệp đã qua sử lí ko sợ nước cong vênh qua nhiệt độ độ ẩm mối mọt mà e còn thấy ko ổn chứ đừng nói gỗ tự nhiên , thui cứ show cho bác chém ko lại mag tiếng bệnh sĩ hiện h e đã cắt làm cái bảng điện rùi

----------

bravesoldier

----------


## writewin

@ chủ thới : ở đà nẵng ah, rãnh ghé em chơi địa chỉ em ở 16 lê sát ( gần mê tro) my cell phone 0905705517, dạo này việc nhiều quá nên ko có thời gian lên 4 rôm, rãnh ghé em chơi rồi  a e trao đổi kinh nghiệm làm máy

----------


## Gamo

> Em phát hiện diễn đàn nhiều bác làm máy có liên quan gỗ. Nhưng chưa thấy bác nào show kết quả ntn nhỉ...lý do tại sao...chắc do bệnh sĩ


Em có con CNC làm bằng MDF, post lên các bác ói hết  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hoang Phuong

bác Gamo có thì up lên ae học hỏi xem nào

----------


## cnclaivung

> ko show kết quả vs bệnh sĩ có liên quan gì đến nhau hả bác, e cũng đã từng làm nhưng nhanh chóng nhận ra rằng gỗ ko thix hợp để làm khung máy nên ko show thui, show lên anh em khác học tập lại phí thời gian mà hiệu quả đạt dc thì ko bằng một phần mấy so vs khung sắt thui,nếu làm để nghiên cứu thì dc chứ để kiếm tiền thì ko nên dùng gỗ mà sau này nó vênh cong thì vứt cả máy. gỗ e dùng là gỗ công nghiệp đã qua sử lí ko sợ nước cong vênh qua nhiệt độ độ ẩm mối mọt mà e còn thấy ko ổn chứ đừng nói gỗ tự nhiên , thui cứ show cho bác chém ko lại mag tiếng bệnh sĩ hiện h e đã cắt làm cái bảng điện rùi


bác khinh  gỗ khi chưa hiểu hết công năng của nó, chỉ nghĩ tới sắt do quan niệm sắt là cứng, nhưng độ đàn hồi của sắt chỉ 1/10 của gỗ mà thôi...em vẫn kiếm xiềng đều đêu với máy full gỗ của em...chưa lăn tăn điều gì ngoài máy cái ray chế tào lao, sắp tới em nâng cấp toàn bộ lên thành con 13x30 2 trục XZ , fuul gỗ 100% để xem nó có nhảy lambada ko

----------


## CKD

Ủa.. độ đàn hồi của sắt = 1/10 của gỗ là sao bác..
Ít đàn hồi thì tốt cho máy chứ sao?. Khung máy phần nhiều được làm bằng gang không phải chỉ vì đúc được dễ dàng, mà cũng vì nó có độ đàn hồi nhỏ đó.

----------


## cnclaivung

ko phải, ý em nói  sự chịu lực uốn cong của gỗ cao chứ em ko nói nó ứng dụng tron cnc...còn mình đem ứng dụng thì phải triệt tiêu đàn hồi bằng cách mộng mộng mộng tốt vào, qua con máy đã làm và đang chạy thì rút tỉa được bài học sâu sắc, gỗ rất tốt hơn mình tưởng nhiều
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUjQr...ature=youtu.be
chả biết làm sao cho nó hiện cái youtobe

----------


## cnclaivung

em show bên này chém gió cùng mem mới, pro em hổng dám giởn ...mặt trớng đồng Z sâu 8li  fi900 chưa làm nguội, hết 28h30

----------


## racing boy

> em show bên này chém gió cùng mem mới, pro em hổng dám giởn ...mặt trớng đồng Z sâu 8li  fi900 chưa làm nguội, hết 28h30


con này e làm hết 12tiếng kích thước 750x750x10

----------


## Gamo

> bác Gamo có thì up lên ae học hỏi xem nào


Hoho, em đùa thôi bác ợ. Con đó em cho vào thùng rác cách đây mấy năm rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

file trống đông của bác chỉ có 750 mà z sâu 10 chắc trông mắc cười lắm nhỉ,,,,kaka, chạy 12 tiếng chắc làm nguội mệt nghĩ ...còn em chạy thì ko tốn giấy nhám, chậm nhưng hàng chất...khỏe công sơn

----------


## hungdn

Chỗ bác cnclaivung có bị thời tiết "nồm" bao giờ ko ạ?

----------


## cnclaivung

> Chỗ bác cnclaivung có bị thời tiết "nồm" bao giờ ko ạ?


ko hiểu bác nói gì ạ, em có chọc ghẹo gì ai bác ơi

----------


## racing boy

> file trống đông của bác chỉ có 750 mà z sâu 10 chắc trông mắc cười lắm nhỉ,,,,kaka, chạy 12 tiếng chắc làm nguội mệt nghĩ ...còn em chạy thì ko tốn giấy nhám, chậm nhưng hàng chất...khỏe công sơn


thế là còn to rồi đấy bác ah, đục xong e quật 15' là phun sơn nun, có gì vất vả đâu

----------


## cuong

bác cnclaivung cứ cho máy xài đến mùa khô năm sau xem sao ạ, em cũng không tin máy gỗ lắm chờ bác chứng minh thôi, em thấy bô mấy bộ cửa đi gỗ sồi ở đồng tháp , với khe hở khoảng 5ly vậy mà mấy trận mưa đầu mùa thì nghe khách bảo cửa đóng không vào được hu hu, còn cái cửa bô hở 10 ly thì ok. bác thucongmynghe79 gì đó cũng chạy dài rồi. (à thế nào các bác cũng chê gồ sồi nhập từ châu âu hihi, cái này thì các bác làm gỗ tự biết vì có lần em cũng bị ném đá gỗ sồi cho là không bằng gỗ tràm hehehehe)
- "nồm" là thời tiết ngoài bắc bác ạ.
- tý quên : nếu cùng một kiểu chạy , 1 kích thước sản phẩm v.v. thì em chắc chắn máy bác phải chạy chậm hơn máy sắt thì mới cho ra sản phẩm tốt tương đương được

----------


## racing boy

> ko phải, ý em nói  sự chịu lực uốn cong của gỗ cao chứ em ko nói nó ứng dụng tron cnc...còn mình đem ứng dụng thì phải triệt tiêu đàn hồi bằng cách mộng mộng mộng tốt vào, qua con máy đã làm và đang chạy thì rút tỉa được bài học sâu sắc, gỗ rất tốt hơn mình tưởng nhiều
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUjQr...ature=youtu.be
> chả biết làm sao cho nó hiện cái youtobe


chịu lực uốn cong của gỗ cao hơn sắt ở chỗ nào hả bác, bác thử lấy cái túp sắt vs cây gỗ cùng kích thước nhảy lên xem con nào cong, e thì ko pít nhưng cái giường nhà e gỗ nghiến to tướng mà tối e vs vk e quần lúc là long hết mộng chứ đừng nói cnc nó giật suốt ngày, hehe

----------


## cnclaivung

> bác cnclaivung cứ cho máy xài đến mùa khô năm sau xem sao ạ, em cũng không tin máy gỗ lắm chờ bác chứng minh thôi, em thấy bô mấy bộ cửa đi gỗ sồi ở đồng tháp , với khe hở khoảng 5ly vậy mà mấy trận mưa đầu mùa thì nghe khách bảo cửa đóng không vào được hu hu, còn cái cửa bô hở 10 ly thì ok. bác thucongmynghe79 gì đó cũng chạy dài rồi. (à thế nào các bác cũng chê gồ sồi nhập từ châu âu hihi, cái này thì các bác làm gỗ tự biết vì có lần em cũng bị ném đá gỗ sồi cho là không bằng gỗ tràm hehehehe)
> - "nồm" là thời tiết ngoài bắc bác ạ.
> - tý quên : nếu cùng một kiểu chạy , 1 kích thước sản phẩm v.v. thì em chắc chắn máy bác phải chạy chậm hơn máy sắt thì mới cho ra sản phẩm tốt tương đương được


à, mưa gió hay nắng nóng thì em ko ngại vì nó có nằm ngoài mưa gió hay nắng nôi gì đâu, cũng như mấy bộ ghế để trong nhà thôi, về lâu dài thì có lẽ sẽ run và co ngót đi it nhiều là điều ko tránh khỏi rồi...nhưng kết cấu của máy móc nó khác đồ nội thất rất nhiều...ví dụ phần khung dười bàn máy theo kiểu ô vuông dày vào, rồi sự liên kết vai X với trục ngang bằng eke sắt có độ dài phù hợp , bắt ốc thì nên xuyên qua bản mã để ép lại....gỗ thì phơi  hay sấy kỹ tí chắc ko đến nỗi nào, lâu lâu kiểm tra siết vào, siết mãi thôi, vì làm gỗ nên ko lăn tăn lắm độ chính xác...bằng chứng là máy đã gần 4 tháng sử dụng mà chưa siết bulong lần nào...gỗ lúc ấy làm phơi chưa chuẩn lắm, chắc phải siết kiểm tra thôi :Stick Out Tongue: 
chậm hay nhanh điều liên quan rấ nhiều nhiều yếu tố bác ạ, máy cứng vững, động cơ to khỏe, bước dịch nhỏ tốc độ nhanh, lập trính file chuẩn và cộng vào 50% kinh nghiệm đứng máy nữa...rất nhiều và cuối cùng là loại gỗ...em sài máy chưa lâu nhưng làm nghề gỗ đã hơn 20 năm rồi nên ít nhiều cũng hiểu nguyên tắt dao búa khi làm gỗ,
có bác khoe máy chạy nhanh, đạt tiến độ vừa ý nhưng hàng làm ra thì thôi bó tay  , hành mấy em làm nguội phê tay....cái này tự lòng mình biết chứ lên chém gió suông thì em hiểu rỏ nhất

----------


## racing boy

Chém gió hay bão thì e ko biết, thế bác bảo máy bác tự hào gỗ cứng vững sao ko cho chạy nhanh xem có long hết mộng ko, mà có long chắc bác cũng ko dám khoe đâu, chạy nhanh chắc gì đã xấu, chạy chậm mà đã đẹp chắc nó phải phù hợp vs vật liệu gia công bác ah, anh e vào chia sẻ kinh nghiệm bác lại bảo chém gió suông. E khuyên bác dẹp cái tư tưởng bảo thủ đi

----------


## cnclaivung

ồ, nghe văn vẽ của bác có mùi thuốc súng nhỉ, em có nói bác đâu, chạy nhanh chậm có nhiều yếu tố mà cụ,,,step cùi mà máy cứng đến đâu thì lấy gì chạy cho nhanh...máy em chỉ đạt 8000 gia tốc 500 thôi bác ạ, muốn nhanh hơn cũng ko được đâu, còn máy bác thì khủng long rồi...kaka..em đâu dám phán...mà em cũng ko muốn chọc ghẹo Thái Nguyên đâu...vì nơi đó có thầy đáng kính của em...kaka

----------


## emptyhb

> ồ, nghe văn vẽ của bác có mùi thuốc súng nhỉ, em có nói bác đâu, chạy nhanh chậm có nhiều yếu tố mà cụ,,,step cùi mà máy cứng đến đâu thì lấy gì chạy cho nhanh...máy em chỉ đạt 8000 gia tốc 500 thôi bác ạ, muốn nhanh hơn cũng ko được đâu, còn máy bác thì khủng long rồi...kaka..em đâu dám phán...mà em cũng ko muốn chọc ghẹo Thái Nguyên đâu...vì nơi đó có thầy đáng kính của em...kaka


Chắc bác chưa thấy con máy bác racingboy này chạy 4 mấy m/p rồi. chẳng qua bác ấy chưa có spindle nào tốc độ đủ cao để chạy ở tốc độ đó thôi  :Smile: )

----------


## CKD

Trao đổi & tranh cãi nó giống nhau và khác nhau có chút xíu thôi à.
Đọc mấy dòng "trao đổi" của 2 cụ mà em nghĩ 2 cụ đang choãng nhau. Thôi.. 2 cụ có 2 cái máy của riêng nhau.. ai cũng làm ra xèng hết, tức là máy nó chạy được, làm nô lệ cho mình được. Vậy là good rồi. Em đây chẵng có máy, có cái bé tẹo để tự sướng thôi. Nên chẵng dám phán với các cụ.

Dĩ hòa di quý các cự nhé  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung, solero

----------


## Hoang Phuong

có chứ bác, e thiết kế cái thép V sau đó gia cố hàn thêm thép suờn giữa thép V rồi bắt bu long ở đầu đỉnh vai trục ít, do no bị che khuất nên k thấy đó

----------


## Thach001

> còn vài linh kiện còn thiếu nên lắp chưa hoàn chỉnh em nó( mặt bàn, spindle ) nhưng đã hoạt động ok rồi, các bác cho y kiến để em tiếp tục cũng cố thêm ạĐính kèm 11698Đính kèm 11699Đính kèm 11700Đính kèm 11701


Anh ơi. E cũng ở đà nẵng muốn học hỏi kinh nghiệm làm máy. Không biết liệu e có thể đến chỗ a để xem máy và học hỏi được không a?

----------

